# War Movies



## irish_2003 (Jul 22, 2011)

love 'em....i like mostly ones that are half training and half combat...i'm watching Tigerland right now......what are some others you like?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> love 'em....i like mostly ones that are half training and half combat...i'm watching Tigerland right now......what are some others you like?



I enjoy a good war flick. But as soon as someone starts singing or smoking out on a patrol, they become unrealistic and lame.

Still I enjoy the old ones, too.  Hell's Angels to The dirty dozen to Pvt. Ryan.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 22, 2011)

Enemy at the gates is a fucking masterpiece!!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 22, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Enemy at the gates is a fucking masterpiece!!



what's the storyline? which war or era?....i'm probably watching silver strand next.....i've trained with some of the Navy Spec Warfare guys....pretty standard abilities like all other other branches....good guys though


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

Iiron addict said it "dirty dozen" is awesome. Hamburger hill. The green zone was cool too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

hamburger hill, platoon, thin red line...


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

Yup!

I was gonna add, full metal jacket along with some of those you guys just listed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

i like documentaries too the rape of nanking is a good one and i have some vietnam dvds and books.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, that's what you wanna watch.

Not so much the glorification of the horrible shit it really is.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 22, 2011)

the hurt locker was excellent also.....


----------



## LAM (Jul 22, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the hurt locker was excellent also.....



great movie...

I also enjoyed When We Were Soldiers but I can't watch it again because Mel is a douche...


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 22, 2011)

so i passed on Silver Strand for now and am in the middle of Behind Enemy Lines II: Axis of Evil.....although i can't relate to the intense combat scenes, much of the flashbacks to some of their training is familiar to me throughout my time enlisted....it's fun remembering the fun and joy lol


----------



## MDR (Jul 22, 2011)

The Thin Red Line and Platoon, along with Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 22, 2011)

Full Metal Jacket is my favorite war movoie.  Some others I like are:

Apocalypse Now
Deer Hunter


----------



## MDR (Jul 22, 2011)

Forgot about Deer Hunter.  Great movie.


----------



## LAM (Jul 22, 2011)

Platoon and Full Metal Jacket are the kind of movies you can watch almost daily.  A Bridge To Far was great and so was The Big Red One


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

there are others that are good

Prisoners of the Sun





YouTube Video










Rescue Dawn 





YouTube Video










Empire of the Sun





YouTube Video


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 22, 2011)

Come on now... Saving Private Ryan! 

Troy, Kingdom of Heaven, Hurt Locker. I've been watching a lot of action movies lately and love war movies. Maybe ill find a new one from this thread tonight.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the hurt locker was excellent also.....



I really enjoyed that one


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 22, 2011)

can't believe anyone hasn't said Blackhawk Down


----------



## LAM (Jul 22, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> can't believe anyone hasn't said Blackhawk Down



I always forget that was a movie.

the classic line for that movie by Tom Seizmore "everyone's shot"...lol


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn, I forgot about Apocalypse, and the Deer Hunter. two great flicks.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 22, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> what's the storyline? which war or era?....i'm probably watching silver strand next.....i've trained with some of the Navy Spec Warfare guys....pretty standard abilities like all other other branches....good guys though



It's based during WW2. It's a bad-ass movie. Just watched it for the first time in years since the wife has never seen it.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

Kingdom of heaven was fucken cool. The patriot was good again Mel is a douche but its a cool movie. Master and commander is cool in a seman way lol!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

Would you consider Red Dawn a war movie?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Would you consider Red Dawn a war movie?



Yeah, You can't hurt em if you don't hit em.

I'd even add Braveheart, or Gladiator to the list. At the time, that was their combat!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Would you consider Red Dawn a war movie?



loved it.....not looking forward to the remake.....remaking a classic is a good way to ruin it


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 22, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> love 'em....i like mostly ones that are half training and half combat...i'm watching Tigerland right now......what are some others you like?



On war movies, I've noticed one thing.

There is never one small explanation behind events that caused the war, or reasons certain actions were taken.

WWII war movies for example.  Why did the Japanese attack Pearl Harbor?  Oil.

In the American Hollywood produced Vietnam war movies, Ngo Dinh Diem's name is not mentioned once.  Not mentioned once, in all of the most popular Vietnam war movies. 

The focus is on the individuals.  With a protaganist and antagonist.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 22, 2011)

The Kingdom (2007) with Jamie Fox.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

x~factor said:


> The Kingdom (2007) with Jamie Fox.



I fell asleep BORING!!
a classic is the guns of naverone old scool but cool shit.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Kingdom of heaven was fucken cool. The patriot was good again Mel is a douche but its a cool movie. Master and commander is cool in a seman way lol!



We Are Soldiers is good too. I've seen Kingdom of Heaven a bunch of times, I'm not one to watch a movie more then twice unless its really good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> WWII war movies for example. Why did the Japanese attack Pearl Harbor? Oil.


 sure it was oil? I thought they had to import all their steel. Wasn't that part of it?


----------

